
New Game in Town – Ted Nelson Presenting Usable and Open Xanadocuments - tudorw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72M5kcnAL-4
======
tudorw
for a bit of context, this is the man who inspired the web, the web is such a
beta your kids kids will be in hysterics when they learn what we thought we
had... think programming a VHS circa 1988

